# GLOCK’s New Spokesperson is Chuck Norris



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2019/04/daniel-zimmerman/glocks-new-spokesperson-is-chuck-norris/


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

They asked me, but my porn star gig keeps me humping for a buck or two.

I do recommend owning a Glock though. Good to own one pistol that you don't need to read the warranty on.

GW


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

At least it's a better product than the total gym..
Maybe he will bring Christie Brinkley too!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, Chuck is cool, but man, isn't he in his late seventies?


----------



## chinabald (Mar 6, 2019)

Chuck Norris keeps a Glock on his nightstand at night so the Glock can feel safer


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Chuck Norris is a good choice for a spokesman.

Once he visited the Virgin Islands. Now, they're just called "The Islands."


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

chinabald said:


> Chuck Norris keeps a Glock on his nightstand at night so the Glock can feel safer


Chuck Norris doesn't sleep at night. He waits.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

When Chuck Norris does pushups, he's not pushing himself up...he's pushing the earth down.


----------

